# My new thread taking me to the Nabba North West Novice 2011



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

*NEW PICS UP ON PAGE 2 + 6*

*Follow me on twitter at bigkirkelliott*

my return to action is looming and have just returned from a small period of absence due to the death of my mother on May17th. I have just returned from spain on a nice deserved weeks break and am now ready to push myself to the limit and get top 3 if not better in the novices.. I always train to win as I very competitive but I am also a realist and am not going to shout the odds! Just getting up there in my best shape would be great!!

I will keep this log simple logging all aspects of my training, diet and supplements along with fun from the home life! I am very focused with my training, food and lifestyle and try to remember to have some fun also outside of bodybuilding which i think i important!

Training schedule.

Monday - Arms / Cardio 30 min

Tuesday - Quads / Calves

Wednesday - Traps / Abs / Cardio 30 min

Thursday - (A.M) Chest + Triceps (P.M) Hamstring / Calves

Friday - Back / Cardio 30 min

Saturday - Off

Sunday - Shoulders

Supplements used are Creatine + Creatine PWO, BCAA pre and post WO, Milk Thistle, Vit c, Pro Vital, Zinc before bed..

Food -

meal 1 - 80g oats 50g Protein shake

Meal 2 - 250g Chicken - 100g Brown basmati rice

Meal 3 - Pro recover

Meal 4 - 250g Mince beef - 100g brown Basmati Rice

Meal 5 - Same as meal 2

Meal 6 - Same as meal 4

Meal 7 - Omletttes 8 egg whites 3 yoke / cottage cheese 500g tub

This is what i eat nearly every day so changes rarely...

I have trained arms and quads so far will begin posting from tomorrow onwards and will get pics on shortly ..

Hope u all follow :thumbup1:


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Really sorry to hear about your mum, Kirk.

Hope all is good now and good luck


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Ah wondered where you had been kirk ! so sorry to hear about your mum chicken ...will be following your journal [this means spamming ;-)] x


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

cheers chris am good mate and urself? yeah jem have been in bodybuilding limbo! but am back now getting back on the wagon!! hope ur training is goin well 

so... yesterday i trained traps, abs and 20mins cross trainer:

Upright bb row - 4 sets 10 reps : 30kg,40kg,50kg,60kg

Behind body bb shrugs - 4 sets 12 reps : 50kg, 60kg, 65kg, 67.5kg

Db Shrugs - 7 sets 12 reps : 22.5kg, 25kg, 27.5kg, 30kg, 40kg, 50kg, 50kg

Upright cable Rows - triple drop set - 25kg, 20 kg, 15kg

abs - 3 x 25 rope crunches 3 x 15 hanging leg raises 3 x side bends 3 x decl crunches

as its my first proper week back I am sooore today! everything is hurting from quads, olecranum process ( tricep insertion ) and feel like rigamortis is kicking in big time! Worst thing tho is my left knee (medial colatteral) ligament closest to my mid point and patella ligament is tight and sore! could be something to do with a heavy off season! had a chat with my therapist who said that ice stretching and soft tissue release will do the trick!

Went to watch get him to the greek last night.. was very funny and certainly gave me a time out from bodybuilding thoughts.. for a few hours!! chest + tricep today so will post a report of my activities later on .. kirk =]


----------



## micky07 (Jul 23, 2009)

Ah, Big Kirk. With ya buddy!!


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

internet failure over the weekend so no posts! so will start today as am back up and running!

Well the weekend was fun and had a good night out on the saturday and felt grim az on the sunday! so no cardio as intended..

Today i trained shoulders traps and abs..trying to build posterior delts so hit 2 exercises today.

Db Press - 6 sets x 10 15kg, 20kg, 25kg, 30kg, 35kg

Bfwd Raises 4 x 10sets 15kg, 17.5kg, 20kg, 22.5kg

Reverse Pec Deck - 4 sets x 10 45kg, 50kg, 55kg, 60kg

Anterior raises - 3 sets x 10 17.5kg, 20kg, 25kg

lat raises - fst 7 10reps 15kg

traps

Behind body bb shrugs - 4 sets 12 reps : 50kg, 60kg, 65kg, 67.5kg

Db Shrugs - 7 sets 12 reps : 22.5kg, 25kg, 27.5kg, 30kg, 40kg, 50kg, 50kg

Upright cable Rows - triple drop set - 25kg, 20 kg, 15kg

abs - 3 x 25 rope crunches 3 x 15 hanging leg raises 3 x side bends 3 x decl crunches

was a good workout apart from my shoulder clicking! feeling shattered now so gonna go to bed soon after some lean pork cuts! k


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

Well after thought and consideration i have changed my plan and decided to do the nabba uk in october instead as i need a challenge a little closer than next may!! So change of schedule, i will be bulking for 4 weeks then stripping down for the remaining 10 weeks! so it all starts now. Trained arms today:

Triceps -

Rope pull - 4 sets x 10 15kg, 20kg, 25kg, 25kg

Kickbacks - 4 sets x 10 10kg, 12.5kg, 15kg, 17.5kg

Closegrip bench - 4 sets x 10 70kg, 80kg, 85kg, 80kg

Reverse Pulldowns - 3 sets x 10 20kg, 25kg, 30kg

Ez Scull cushers - 4 sets x 10 20kg, 25kg, 25kg, 25kg

Biceps -

BB curls - 4 sets x 10 20kg, 25kg, 30kg, 30kg

Hammer curls - 4 sets x 10 17.5kg, 22.5kg, 25kg, 27.5kg

Incline supination curls - 3 sets x 10 10kg, 12.5kg, 12.5kg

Preacher Dbell - 3sets x 10 10kg, 12.5kg, 15kg

Forearm - Reverse ez bar curl - 4 sets x 12 20kg, 22.5kg, 25kg, 25kg

- bb behind body curl - 4 sets x 15 50kg, 60kg, 60kg, 60kg

so there we go upping the carbs per meal by a tad and see where we get to, am 16st 7llb at the minute, will do measurements later.. motivated and excited ! =]


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

quad day:thumb:

.. today i woke up at 4.45am to take dad to the airport! ended up over sleeping and felt a bit sick when i woke? not a clue why..as i am writing this still feel sick! anyhow being the soldier that i am that didnt stop me from a good hardcore leg workout.. well like i said the other day my knees are not good at the mo so am playing it safe with the poundage i am using..

quads - leg extensions - 5 sets x 12/15 15kg, 20kg, 25kg, 30kg, 30kg

leg press - 7 sets x 15 120kg, 160kg, 200kg, 240kg, 280kg, 320kg,

360kg

Hack squat - 3 sets x 12 120kg, 130kg, 130kg

Smith squat - 4 sets x 10 60kg, 70kg, 80kg, 100kg

leg extension fst 7 x 12 20kg

calves - seated 5 x 15 40kg, 50kg, 55kg, 60kg, 60kg

Leg press calves 5 x 15 80kg, 90kg, 100kg, 110kg, 120kg

standing 5 x 12 60kg

my poundages have gone down alot due to my knees as before i would leg press up to 500kg for 10, hack squat, 180kg for 10 and smith squat 140. Due to a heavy off season and having that feelin that i am not 100% am not risking anything.. i have made good gains in off season and dont need to destroy my knees.. i am using wraps as i find they are increasing the longevity of my knees!! After the workout i stretched for ten and my kness feel fine but iced them on arrival home just to stop any inflamation..

will be getting some pics of me up in next few days and we can take it from there.. its 15 weeks to the nabba uk so will play it safe and try and nail my condition. Look forward to meeting some of the friends i make on here to and u cheering me on! look forward to the journey ahead! :thumbup1:


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

alright folks! why is it u get powerlifters who seem to take forever in between sets?? i mean yeah rest and re-coup but 10 mins? dam i recon this guy could be the first i have seen to actually fall asleep whilst waiting for his next bench set! dam.. good job it was cardio day for me today! really passed my time trying to guess how long it would be between each set in my 30mins treadmill he did 4 sets of 1/2 reps .. fook ! anyways am feelin good today and have been havin a nosey at this months muscular development mag.. some real good info filled with advert after advert! still, better than mens health!

well signing off for today as i got 2 workouts planned tomorrow and need my rest! night all


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

all the best with this mate, sorry to hear of your loss


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

October show woohoo ! nice one kirky boy ;-)

LOL re PL'er watching - they do take hours in my gym too - they sit for about an hour considering when to start at my gym !


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

they do jem and they are annoyin as!! so yesterday and today have been 2 great training days trained twice both days and feel bollxd now! haha cardio only tomorrow so happy days all round.. i have been eating clean for over a week now and am feelin a crazing for somethin but i dont no what .. not had this feeling for a while..oh how i didnt miss it! will up date last few days training tomorrow when have a little more time! speak soon!!


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

ahh cardio and abs today ..walk in the park literally lol.. well the world cup final is booring! come on holland as i got better odds at william hills for them winning! haha well this week coming will be starting 6-8 reps for a heavier week! so look forward to upping the weight! hope every1 is well hit me a line good to get to no u all =]


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

I don't even know who is in the world cup final !

come on then - look lively kirk - let's see some action in this journal


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

lol jem ok ok ... haha well today i trained shoulders and traps at lunch.. always seem to be a body part that grows real well and also one that gets injured real easy. So today concentrated on gettin a good pump and mind muscle connection... and am also payin extra attention to posterior deltoids to bring in that capped off cannon ball look!! I felt pretty good today even tho i woke up late for work and had to rush out the house ( not before my breakfast obviously.. would much rather be late!! )

Shoulders 12:00

shouldera press db 5 sets x 12 15kg, 20kg, 25kg, 35kg

Seated Fwrd Raises 4 sets x 12 10kg, 15kg, 20kg, 20kg - squeeze at top of contraction

Seated high Rope pulls 4 sets x 40kg - awsome pumps hold at peak contraction 1 sec

anterior raises 3 sets x 10 10kg, 15kg, 15kg using hammer grip

lateral raises seated 4 sets x 10 slow movements - 10kg

traps

Behind body bb shrugs - 4 sets 12 reps : 50kg, 60kg, 65kg, 67.5kg

Db Shrugs - 7 sets 12 reps : 22.5kg, 25kg, 27.5kg, 30kg, 40kg, 50kg, 50kg

Upright cable Rows - triple drop set - 25kg, 20 kg, 15kg

In the evening 18:15 i trained 30mins powerwalking and abs and felt bloody good after it. i really feel i am improving on ab training as it is something, again, that I am really trying to get a better feel with .. I am doing 4 cardio sessions a week this week for half hr just to help the metabolism fire and am sticking to 350g carbs/ 320protein and 50 fats from udos oils...

abs - 3 x 25 rope crunches 3 x 15 hanging leg raises 3 x side bends 3 x ball

So nightfall dawns on another day of training and the drive is here more than ever! Funny isnt it how people just dont get it! ohh ur competing again! not moody kirk for 10 weeks! haha saying that those are the same people who give me the encouragment to carry on! how ironic!! well i will be taking pics on thu/fri and will have them up by friday night! comments please positive and negative will be much apprectiated!! kirk =]


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

now then now then, another successfull day in the gym with a arm workout. Today I supersetted bi's and tri's as it is something i have not incorporated for some time! I used alot of rest-pause and made sure that i hit failure on all exercises.. rep ranges was between 5-12 and dam my arms were pumped afterwards! was good to see both bi and tri pumped at same time! Tonight i had a large pasta and beef and am now official immobilised! all good updates tomorrow pic fri! =]


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Good luck on your quest mate.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

ooh goodie friday pics ;-)

glad it's going well kirk !


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

cheers lunatic.. woke up naturally today and still fell like i could use another ferw hrs rest! its quads day today so just waiting for the gym to open and i will be full steam ahead!! watched predators last night at the cinema. On the whole its ok, but not really very original! The new sly stalonne preview for the expendables looks awsome and look forward to that! Will be back to update my quads session after 1pm probably feeling sick, which is just how I like it! =]


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

alrite folks,

well yesterday was a killer quads workout that was probably the hardest i have done in a long time! besides lying down and trying to hold in my pre workout food it was a success.. now my knees have been a problem recently so i have decided to drop the weight and use drop sets to really stimulate all fibres and hit the muscle differently.

quads

leg extensions x 20 reps 120kg, 160kg, 240kg, 280kg, 320kg, 360kg- drop 280kg

hack squat x 12 120kg, 130kg, 140kg

Smith squat x 10 100kg, 110kg- drop 90kg

front squat x 15 60kg, 70kg, 80kg

Leg Extensions fst-5 x 20kg -12reps

calves

seated x 15 40kg, 50kg, 55kg, 60kg

leg press x 15 100kg, 110kg, 120kg, 120kg

standing x 12 70kg drop 60kg drop 50kg

serious pain was induced in this workout but my legs defo are improving!!

Today was chest and triceps.. after 2 coffees and a dorian nox i was ready to rock and took some photos afterwards like i promised ya'll... used a spotter in the workout for forced reps and also used restpause to hit target reps on triceps..

Chest

Incline bench x 10 60kg, 80kg, 90kg, 95kg

Incline flies x 12 20kg, 22.5kg, 25kg, 25kg

flat bench x 8 80kg, 90kg, 95kg, 95kg

cable cross to lower pecs x 12 fst 7 on 20kg

2 x decline push ups

triceps

Rope pushdowns x 12/15 20kg, 20kg drop 15kg

close grip ez x 10 50kg, 55kg, 55kg - failure 2 forced reps

one arm pushdown x 15 15kg, 15kg, 15kg rest /pause

abs rope 3 x 24 55kg, 60kg, 65kg

hanging raises 3 x 12reps

side crunches(obliques) 3 x 12reps

decline crunch 2 x 15reps

So there we go a successfull day at the office! please comment on my pics and tell me what u think so far! much appreciated all comments.

k :thumbup1:


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)




----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Not sure why it's so quiet in here kirky !!

Looking good in the pics - should rip nicely don't you think

Legs, traps and lats all looking good matie ...in fact - very aesthetic overall as far as I can see but then I am just a girlie - let's have some feedback people 

what height are you btw ?


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Aye, looking pretty good Kirky boy.

Agree with Jem, you should cut nicely with a 12 week diet IMO.

Looking forward to seeing the end result mate


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

it is quiet! come on people get onboard the journey! yeah am happy with legs as they were quite weak last time round...

Jem am 5'11 btw =]

Cardio session and abs today just a lil workout with back/ bi tomoz mornin and hams in the afternoon! watched law abiding citizen today! awsome film and was SHOCKED by the opening scene! am starting to dial in more cardio next week 5 sessions 40 mins and am prob gonna rent a treadmill! as am not one for morning strolls down the side of the road.. oh can i please!! so will be looking into that asap!

filled in application for the uk today so thats it am in it..(to win it) ignore the pun ..ahh am not funy am i really? it ok i laugh at myself frequently.. taking one's self too seriously is not the start of a life long beautiful relationship according to oscar wilde! anyways enough of my ranting.. speak soon muscle heads!!

hope to hear from more of u soon

k =]


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Looking good mate, it will be a tough diet to rip up in 12 weeks but i am sure you can do it.


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

well i got 14weeks exactly to the day mate, so am startin on lots of cut backs as of monday and upping the cardio! the whole thing was last minute but i love a challenge! thanks for the post mate =]


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Looking good mate would be more than happy looking that good now.


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> Looking good mate would be more than happy looking that good now.


cheers mate for the comment! much appreciated! hope ur well and training is going well for u. kirk


----------



## chrisj28 (Sep 20, 2008)

Good luck kirk will keep an eye on your prep. I know what you mean about the opening scene in law abiding citezen it shocked me for a bit aswell good film though.

Cardio wise are you keeping it at 30 mins or uping the duration HIT steady state.


----------



## Baz R (Jun 16, 2010)

looking forward to seeing you shredded mate !!!!!


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

chrisj28 said:


> Good luck kirk will keep an eye on your prep. I know what you mean about the opening scene in law abiding citezen it shocked me for a bit aswell good film though.
> 
> Cardio wise are you keeping it at 30 mins or uping the duration HIT steady state.


thanks mate, it is a great film for sure!

am going to up it to 40mins 5 times per week... i like to keep my max heart rate at about 65% and keep it at a steady speed and incline( thats on the treadmill) i will also use the stepper futher into my diet..

hope ur good man k


----------



## arnienoonoo (Jun 2, 2010)

looking good bro ,ill keep a check of progress, since ya from nw lol .just wondering you said your 16/7 weight last week ,and going to bulk quick then cut ,what weight you want to hit contest at :cool2s glucosamine for knees takes a couple of weeks to work but will make a difference:beer:


----------



## Baz R (Jun 16, 2010)

what gym do you go to in blackpool mate bannatynes???


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Baz R said:


> what gym do you go to in blackpool mate bannatynes???


I think he trains at Optimum gym in Cleveleys mate :thumbup1:

Anyway, Bannatynes is for posers! :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Objection ! - I am not a muscle head kirk ;-)

other than that all looks good - wasnt too impressed with that film meself ... glad to see you are getting some feed back in here now though

Height I approve of - same as moi - too many short @rses around here for my liking LMAO

Push on !


----------



## chrisj28 (Sep 20, 2008)

Jem said:


> Objection ! - I am not a muscle head kirk ;-)
> 
> other than that all looks good - wasnt too impressed with that film meself ... glad to see you are getting some feed back in here now though
> 
> ...


I hope your not being heightist about us vertically challenged uk muscle members 

Nothing wrong with being a short ar5e lol :thumb:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Looking really good. Got some great size on your arms, you can do a hell of a lot in 12 weeks so will look forward to seeing the results.


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

Another journal subscribed to.

Looking forward to the finished article.

All the best for the next 14 weeks.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

chrisj28 said:


> I hope your not being heightist about us vertically challenged uk muscle members
> 
> Nothing wrong with being a short ar5e lol :thumb:


I really, really am  bring it on hobbits :tongue:


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

arnienoonoo said:


> looking good bro ,ill keep a check of progress, since ya from nw lol .just wondering you said your 16/7 weight last week ,and going to bulk quick then cut ,what weight you want to hit contest at :cool2s glucosamine for knees takes a couple of weeks to work but will make a difference:beer:


Hi there mate thanks for ur message,

Well at xmas i did a trial run and was 217 pound 15 1/2 stone and came down to 200pounds using a keto diet and was in a preety decent condition.. i would say was 4/5 pound off what i would be on stage.. that took around 8 weeks ish.. since then I have been super consistent with my training and have tried various types of macronutrient levels from 3g carbs per pound of bodyweight 2g, 1.75g and now 1.5g. Note, 3g was far too much and I ballooned horrendously in 4 weeks to 17st 10.. my breathing was bad, stomach bloated and my neck was remenisent to a bulls at 20 inch... (which ruined my preety looks... well, yeah ok i can dream !! )

This time round as of this morning am 237 so i think, off the top of my head, i am 5 pounds heavier than i was at the start of this journal... this weight looks to be the heaviest i will be as am starting carb cycling on monday.. using 1.5g carbs/pbw high day 1gcarbs low day 0.5gper pound..

i would like to therefore be on stage at anywhere around 205 ( that would be a 5 pound + improvement from xmas) but it dosnt matter the weight.. as long as i am in gd conditioned.. glucosamine is something i have used in the past and will be re-applying it asap.. kirk


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

Rotsocks said:


> Another journal subscribed to.
> 
> Looking forward to the finished article.
> 
> All the best for the next 14 weeks.


thanks man, good luck on your quest also mate sure come on since ur first set of pics.. keep up the good work =] kirk :thumb:


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

Irish Beast said:


> Looking really good. Got some great size on your arms, you can do a hell of a lot in 12 weeks so will look forward to seeing the results.


thanks mate, your rite there complete change around is on the cards!! thanks for the post man. speak soon =] kirk

i train at optimum in cleveleys.. some of you may remember geoff hargreaves who won the universe in 2003 well he and an x british powerlifting champ darius own the place.. great gym with a gd atmosphere.. =]


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Looking good in Pics mate, will follow and wish you luck:thumbup1:

Have you competed before? I'd presume so as your entering the Novice class and

not the first timers, how did you do?

Is the ped use gonna be private or do you not mind?

:beer:


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Looking good in Pics mate, will follow and wish you luck:thumbup1:
> 
> Have you competed before? I'd presume so as your entering the Novice class and
> 
> ...


thanks for the positive comment mate keeps me motivated! yes i did some under 21 shows in 2003 and the nabba north west first timers in 2007 where i placed 6 out of 20 ish line up..

since then i have had injuries and had to look after my mum before she passed in may.. i kept up the training through out and still feel that even tho the events of this year have been horrendous training is the one thing that kept my head above the sand. When my mum passed I went straight to the gym, its my safe haven, a place where i can go to and all my worries and problems go away for those 2 hrs... plus, i no its sounds corny but am pushing myself even harder in the gym because my mum always supported me in bodybuilding and told me that i could do it and win a show one day! jeez..she even went took me to the mr olympia in vegas in 2007 for ten days where we had a great time and met up with shaun watson and his misses and all the barrow lads and had a hoot =] good times..

ok ok.... wow..rain check! sorry kinda got lost in my thoughts and emotions there am welling up! If u want PED give me a private message and will be happy to let u no in full..

gym time =]


----------



## micky07 (Jul 23, 2009)

Ah Big Kirk.

Now competing this year, quality pal. Lets do it!! :thumb:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

kirkelliott said:


> thanks for the positive comment mate keeps me motivated! yes i did some under 21 shows in 2003 and the nabba north west first timers in 2007 where i placed 6 out of 20 ish line up..
> 
> since then i have had injuries and had to look after my mum before she passed in may.. i kept up the training through out and still feel that even tho the events of this year have been horrendous training is the one thing that kept my head above the sand. When my mum passed I went straight to the gym, its my safe haven, a place where i can go to and all my worries and problems go away for those 2 hrs... plus, i no its sounds corny but am pushing myself even harder in the gym because my mum always supported me in bodybuilding and told me that i could do it and win a show one day! jeez..she even went took me to the mr olympia in vegas in 2007 for ten days where we had a great time and met up with shaun watson and his misses and all the barrow lads and had a hoot =] good times..
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your Mum mate, belated condolences

Know exactly what you mean about the gym mate, had a pretty sh1tty year myself

mum had stroke, business went t1ts up, lost most of my hard earned etc.

Gym was the one true constant (along with mrs:laugh that I had, kept me sane, well sort of


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Sorry to hear about your Mum mate, belated condolences
> 
> Know exactly what you mean about the gym mate, had a pretty sh1tty year myself
> 
> ...


well its important that u got someone strong there to support you through the good times and the bad! am sure things will right themselves for u mate. everything happens for a reason and i believe that all negative brings positive ..

Today was back and bi's. My back was pointed out in december 09 to need improvements mainly in thickness. So heavy compound training took place this year in most sessions to make improvements. I kinda fell in love with deadlifting and tbar rows and got a superpump and soreness for days after ( something which i never had before) I used deadlifts as my second exercise so i was not fatigued and tried to keep a rep range of 8/10 working up from 140kg-190kg.. certain weeks i was repping 180kg for ten without a care in the world others i was struggling on 6.. I realised that being a mere mortal this type of 'coleman training' was not really the best way forward.. so i decided deads would be done heavy one week and at the end of a workout the other.

As a show is looming my back training will step up to twice weekly. One day compound movements 8-10rep range... the other volume training 12-15reps +. the reason for this is my back is slow to come in and i really want better detail.. so today was compound day!

Back

1.Lat pull warm up - 12 reps 1.50kg wide grip 2. 60kg underhand 3. neutal 75kg

2.Wide grip pulls - 3 sets 8 reps - This exercise is hard!! lol

3.Bent over bb rows - 4 sets 8-10 60kg, 80kg, 90kg, 100kg - slow with sqeeze at top of contraction.

4. Seated Cables - 4 sets 10 reps 60kg, 70kg, 80kg, 90kg - squeeze shoulder blades together slow negative.

5. Deadlifts - 10reps 140kg, 160kg, 170kg

Biceps

1. Ez bar curls 21's 10kg x 3 sets

2. Hammer curls 10/12 3 sets 15kg, 20kg, 22.5kg

3. Preacher curl One arm - 3 sets to failure (around 12) 25kg, 30kg, 30kg - use rest/pause.

I hit my biceps after back and those 21's dont half destroy you especially after a breataking back workout! but hey, dont grow muscles without hard work! well after a hard days workout now i can lookforward to cleaning the house! ohh dont u just love it! haha

kirk :thumbup1:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Lois_Lane said:


> Looking good mate, it will be a tough diet to rip up in 12 weeks but i am sure you can do it.


Agreed, will be a very tough diet to get lean in 12 weeks but can be done!

also your arms look different sizes by a fair bit? is that due to compensation from the pec tear?


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

DB said:


> Agreed, will be a very tough diet to get lean in 12 weeks but can be done!
> 
> also your arms look different sizes by a fair bit? is that due to compensation from the pec tear?


yeah they actually are the same size on the tape measure, but ur right, my right arm medial aspect of the brachi is not as developed due to the tear.. so it does not look as full from a front double bicep as the left! when i dieted end of last year it becomes less noticable when that subcontanious fat/water goes but its something only time can improve! am happy to have got muscles again tbh haha as i was down and out in 2008! injuries are out worst nightmare!! Hope ur well man,

kirk =]


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

micky07 said:


> Ah Big Kirk.
> 
> Now competing this year, quality pal. Lets do it!! :thumb:


yes mate and am gonna need ur healing hands to sort out my pains! see u in the week pal for treatment sessions!! =]


----------



## JAY-EL (Oct 20, 2008)

Good luck mate with everything this year and next year!

Might see you at North West next year :wink:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

kirkelliott said:


> yeah they actually are the same size on the tape measure, but ur right, my right arm medial aspect of the brachi is not as developed due to the tear.. so it does not look as full from a front double bicep as the left! when i dieted end of last year it becomes less noticable when that subcontanious fat/water goes but its something only time can improve! am happy to have got muscles again tbh haha as i was down and out in 2008! injuries are out worst nightmare!! Hope ur well man,
> 
> kirk =]


I actually meant your right arm looks alot bigger than your left dude in the double bi, i.e tri compensating for the pec lol


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

DB said:


> I actually meant your right arm looks alot bigger than your left dude in the double bi, i.e tri compensating for the pec lol


lol ... thought u meant my biceps as my left bi feels stronger when training due to the right bicipitual groove being messed with to re-attach the tendon.. yeah i think u could be right there on the tricep front! i hadnt noticed! good arrows!! wil have to throw in a few unilateral exercises at the end of my tri workouts for the left side.. thanks mate would never have noticed :thumb:


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

JAY-EL said:


> Good luck mate with everything this year and next year!
> 
> Might see you at North West next year :wink:


thanks pal lookin good in ur pics and a late congrats for your win last year!

will defo be at the north west! see u there


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

kirkelliott said:


> lol ... thought u meant my biceps as my left bi feels stronger when training due to the right bicipitual groove being messed with to re-attach the tendon.. yeah i think u could be right there on the tricep front! i hadnt noticed! good arrows!! wil have to throw in a few unilateral exercises at the end of my tri workouts for the left side.. thanks mate would never have noticed :thumb:


No problem mate, good luck with the show


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

DB said:


> No problem mate, glad I've managed to give you an inferiority complex with your arms, my job here is done ...good luck with the show


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Jem said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:


LOL ****taker! better its addressed now than when he's on stage and too late to make a difference!! :thumb:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

DB said:


> LOL ****taker! better its addressed now than when he's on stage and too late to make a difference!! :thumb:


LMAO - very true baz - but was too good a post to avert abuse


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

kirkelliott said:


> alright folks! why is it u get powerlifters who seem to take forever in between sets??


Have to say, i bloody hate that too, and i am one! kind of.

Ill take a couple of mins but FFS some lads i train with take forever!

Anyway, nice journal, good luck with the prep.


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

mikex101 said:


> Have to say, i bloody hate that too, and i am one! kind of.
> 
> Ill take a couple of mins but FFS some lads i train with take forever!
> 
> Anyway, nice journal, good luck with the prep.


haha well least you can see the funny side mate! lol

today was a medium carb day so instead of 1.5g carbs per pound of bodyweight i used 1g and dam can i feel the differernce tonight! I trained in the morning as i was right in thinkin i would be bolloxed by 6 lol.. shoulders and traps today.. was in fine form this morning and the workout was a success..

Db Press 8 sets x 10 reps 10kg, 12.5kg, 20kg, 22.5kg, 25kg, 27.5kg, 32.5kg, 40kg - 6 reps had little rest in between sets maybe 50 secs..

Anterior raises across to midline hammer grip 3 x 10kg slow movements

Bent fwd Raises - 3 sets 15kg, 20kg, 22.5kg

Reverse pec deck - 4 sets 12 reps holding at peak contraction pushing shoulder blades together... 50kg, 55kg, 60kg

Lateral Raises FST-6 12.5kg slow and controlled 10/12 reps

Traps

Upright Rows 4 sets x 10 reps 30kg, 40kg, 50kg, 60kg

Behind body shrugs BBell x 3 sets squeeze for second at top of movement 50kg - 12reps

DB Shrugs giant set - 20kg, 22.5kg, 25kg, 27.5kg, 30kg, 32.5kg - no pause straight from one set to the next... after this i died haha ...pleasantly! 

Hope every1 is well

kirk


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Kirk, whats the thinking behind doing the same amount of reps with lighter weights to working weight?

Doesn't this mean your only doing one all out work set, not saying there's anything wrong with

this (as your pics are proof  ) just have never worked that way.

Atm I'm maybe doing 4 sets starting with a weight I can get 10-12 out of then move up to

8 reps (or what I can get out) with bigger weight, same for last 1 or 2 sets, gradually increasing

weight but reps going down, obviously 

Are you carb cycling?


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Kirk, whats the thinking behind doing the same amount of reps with lighter weights to working weight?
> 
> Doesn't this mean your only doing one all out work set, not saying there's anything wrong with
> 
> ...


The first 2 sets are warm up sets mate with a lighter weight to get blood into the muscle..

When i train off season i still work up the rack.. and switch it up every workout.

So one week I will do what u do using 10/12 then working up to 8 with my final 2 sets normally 45kg's and with a spotter on the presses. The next week i keep reps slightly higher and the max weight lower. I like to mix things up and frequently alterrnate beween db and bbell presses. Muscles get use to the same frequency and exercises and i feel by alternating exercises, orders of exercises and reps/weights will keep shocking them into growth.. my delts sem to be a good bodypart for me that grows using this method so i stuck to it..

I am also concerned/aware of injuries when using heavy weight week after week. About 8weeks ago i felt a sharp pain in my posterior delt and doc said tendon had a slight tear, and a few yrs back i felt a tear in my right lateral delt... but where i am now i am looking for higher volume to bring in some detail..

Try mixing it up a bit.. neil hills y3t is a good example of switching things up. he uses a compound exercises week1 with 6-8 reps heavy. week 2 is a compound/ isolation exercises 8-12 and week 3 is hardcore using techniques like supersets, partial reps 60-80reps etc! Mine is a bit like this in weeks 1 & 2 and hell i might even try to crazy yoda week 3 in the next few weeks! am all open to new ideas and methods and i find it keeps training interesting rather than wek in week out the same ...

hope ur well pal and hope that answers ur question..


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

alrite folks well a low carb day done and dusted am knackered! lol trained arms today and again supersetted 5 different superset exercises for opposing muscle groups.. am gonna have an early one as the 40mins cross trainer has finished me off.. will update tomorrow afternoon todays workout, as it sleep time! wow the low carbs have kicked in ... will be ok after the first week but untill then rest rest and humm more rest! kirk


----------



## Jonsey (Sep 10, 2009)

journals starting to look good mate , been looking at it past few days etc, good to see ya bk hittin gym , isnt it a ball ache the 1st week when motivation isnt on your side, good luk mate ill deffo keep havin a gander to see hows ur doing mate


----------



## JAY-EL (Oct 20, 2008)

kirkelliott said:


> thanks pal lookin good in ur pics and a late congrats for your win last year!
> 
> will defo be at the north west! see u there


Cheers for that mate !

Will keep popping in when i get chance :thumbup1:


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

Jonsey said:


> journals starting to look good mate , been looking at it past few days etc, good to see ya bk hittin gym , isnt it a ball ache the 1st week when motivation isnt on your side, good luk mate ill deffo keep havin a gander to see hows ur doing mate


thanks pal, cheers for the message hope ur doin well and training hard =]

well last night my post was rather brief to say the least, i was shattered!!!! I can normally last out the day untill 11pm but dam those low carbs have taken their toll.. today is high carb day as i put earlier in my journal I have started carb cycling.

Anyways on to trainin, yesterday was arms day and again i supersetted bi exercise then tris.. I am currently supersetting as its something i have not done for some time and thought that a few weeks of this will help to shock the fibres plus provide high intensity training.. I mixed things up from last week using more or fewer reps and sets etc.. so here was yesterdays workout:

1. DB Hammer Curls 12reps 15kg, 20kg, 20kg, 20kg

Rope Pushdowns 15-8 reps20kg, 25kg, 30kg, 35kg

2. Machine Preacher 6 reps 65kg, 75kg, 85kg, 85kg- forced last set

Close grip bench 6 reps 80kg, 90kg, 95kg, 95kg

3. Seated DB Curls 12-8 reps 10kg, 15kg, 17.5kg, 17.5kg

Ez Scull Crushers 8 reps 15kg, 17.5kg,17.5kg, 17.5kg

4. EZ Bar Curls ( palms upwards) 15-8 reps 10kg, 12.5kg, 15kg,

Rev Grip One Arm Pulls (12reps) 15kg, 20kg, 20kg - to failure on each

5. Spider Curls 12reps -7.5kg, 10kg, 10kg -1 sec squeeze at peak contrct

Pushdowns 15reps - 30kg, 35kg, 35kg

In this session I aimed to hit the bicep brachi and used a supinated grip for machine preacher curls and ez bar curls, spider curls were also had a palms up grip and did not use and pronating movements.. I hit the brachilais with a hammer at the start but mainly focused on the brachi.. next week i will swap grips and attack the brachialis.. I tried to use high reps but still added a strength superset near then beginning when i was more energised of heavy preacher curls and close grip bench with lower reps..

Today I have done 40mins treadmill incline 7 speed 3.6 Life fitness machine.. Am gonna have an quick hr (beauty sleep required!! :innocent: )then get prepared for a high volume back session!! will be reporting later on folks...


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

now then,

last night i trained my volume workout for back consisted of 12-15 reps for most sets and i tried to gun for 30-40seconds rest in bewteen sets. this is the first time I have tried this type of workout as i have been training heavy ish compound movements for the majority of the earlier part of the year. WOW.. today i am still pumped and very sore.. here is my workout.

Back- volume workout

1. lat pull down 2 warm up sets neutral grip 35kg 45 kg x 15 reps

50kg, 50kg, 50kg, 45kg x 15 reps

2. Nautilus underhand pulldown 40kg, 40kg, 40kg, 40kg x 12reps

3. Close grip v handle pulldown 55kg,50kg, 50kg, 45kg x 15/12reps

4. One arm Row Machine 55kg, 65kg, 65kg x 15reps

5. Bent forward Row ( slow & squeeze) 50kgx 15reps, 50kg, 50kg x 12reps

6. One arm Rows Standing DB 37.5kg x 15, 45kg, 45kg x 12reps

7. Cable straight arm Pulls 20kg, 15kg, 15kg x 15

8. Hyperextensions free weight x 6 sets 12 reps

Today i had deep muscle theraphy and soft tissue release for an hour at lunch time which was v painful as i hadn't been for 6 weeks.. when he worked the band splitting the quads and hams oooouch:death:! am tellin u, am glad there was no one waiting as i brought the house down! i admit it that kind of pain is hard to handle even for a macho bodybuilder! haha er... yeah well maybe not macho but i have some pride, and that was lost in the hands of an 12 stone therapist!

So, after the session i hit my quads.. Todays workout was great and the exercise order today meant that i was not on the floor half the session wanting to puke.. i find that hitting leg press after warming up the legs finishes me off especially when tallying up to 450kg+ for 10/12 reps.. so todays hitting the hack squat heavy, to begin with, then doing leg press lighter afterwards, I got some cracking pumps and so did my calves at the end..

Quads

Warm up

5 mins stationary bike jump off and go thru the stretches.. jump back on for another 5 increased volume bringing up heart rate...

Warm up Leg press 35kg, 45kg x 20

1. Leg Extensions 20kg, 25kg, 30kg, 35kg x 15

2. Hack squat 140kg, 150kg, 160kg, 170kg x 10

3. Leg Press 240kg, 320kg 360kg x 12

4. Front squat 60kg, 70kg, 80kg x 15

5. Lunges 15kg, 15kg, 12.5kg x 10

calves

1. Standing Raises 65kg, 75kg, 85kg, 100kg x 15

2. Seated Raises 40kg, 45kg, 50kg, 55kg x 12

3. Leg press calf raises 50 x fst7 30 secs rest.. stretch between sets..

So that was that successfull day at the office! looking forward to the couch hahaha!! hope every1 is well and training hard and to hear from you all.

Kirk :tongue:


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Well hello Kirk......that's some strong lifts ya got there!

I'm current trialling supersets too and really enjoying it!

You competing in 2011 or 2010?


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

Kate1976 said:


> Well hello Kirk......that's some strong lifts ya got there!
> 
> I'm current trialling supersets too and really enjoying it!
> 
> You competing in 2011 or 2010?


am competing on october 23rd at the nabba uk babe.. yeah supersets are good get a great pump!! how long u been training for?? =]


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

kirkelliott said:


> am competing on october 23rd at the nabba uk babe.. yeah supersets are good get a great pump!! how long u been training for?? =]


Ahhh I see...in Leeds? Might be going to that 

Errm seriously for just under a year, competed in May this (NABBA toned) and will be undertaking the same heat next year! Trying to say lean for the summer and then bulking from Sept!

Fave body part to train?


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

Kate1976 said:


> Ahhh I see...in Leeds? Might be going to that
> 
> Errm seriously for just under a year, competed in May this (NABBA toned) and will be undertaking the same heat next year! Trying to say lean for the summer and then bulking from Sept!
> 
> Fave body part to train?


ahh how did u do in may?? whats ur next show planned? come down to the show, i carnt wait to get back onstage!

quads is my favourite bodypart by miles.. the feelin is awsome and i can push through my limits and test my levels of pain!! haha

whats urs? xxx


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

kirkelliott said:


> ahh how did u do in may?? whats ur next show planned? come down to the show, i carnt wait to get back onstage!
> 
> quads is my favourite bodypart by miles.. the feelin is awsome and i can push through my limits and test my levels of pain!! haha
> 
> whats urs? xxx


Ahh pretty pants tbh...5th outta 7...was too lean really, will defo need more muscle for next year! But It was ok for year 1 I guess 

Being on stage is addictive isn't it...well once the nerves have gone!

God I hate training legs...wish I felt like you! Mine is back and shoulders.....am looking forward to building some mass for next year!


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

Kate1976 said:


> Ahh pretty pants tbh...5th outta 7...was too lean really, will defo need more muscle for next year! But It was ok for year 1 I guess
> 
> Being on stage is addictive isn't it...well once the nerves have gone!
> 
> God I hate training legs...wish I felt like you! Mine is back and shoulders.....am looking forward to building some mass for next year!


defo ..its good first time round as your going intothe show blind!!!yeah its very addictive babe i love it! carnt wait to get back up there! leg training took time to fall in love with but my legs have come on so much since i really pushed myself! good luck with the bulking its the fun part! what show are u looking at doing? x


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

good evening all.. am bloody tired low carb day and just been preppin all my food for tomorrows high carb day! i wish it was morning now as my belly is a rumbin!!! 170g carbs today ... just did some cardio today for 40mins! i have defo come in some this week and will jump on the scales tomorrow.. yesterday i trained chest in the morning and kept the rep range between 12-20reps so again keeping to the higher rep range this week...

incline bench : 40kg, 45kg, 50kg, 55kg x 15reps

flat flies : 20kg, 22.5kg, 25kg x 15

Flat bench : 40kg, 45kg, 50kg x 20 reps

Pec Deck : 55kg, 65kg, fst 7 x 12 reps

trained abs afterwards

leg raises 4sets x 15reps

Crunches 4 sets x 15reps

Ball ab crunches 3 sets x 15reps

stick twists 2sets x 50reps

Last night i then trained hamstrings and cardio.. and yes i was tired by then but a nox pump and two coffee's later I was in some kinda shape to do the session!

Lying Curls 10kg, 15kg, 20kg, 25kg, 30kg, 35kg, 35kg x 15

Good mornings 40kg x 15reps 3 sets

Standing one leg curls 10kg x 15reps 4 sets

Stiff leg with dbells 17.5kg, 20kg, 22.5kg, 25kg, 27.5kg x 12

followed by 40 mins cardio! was on 170g carbs again yesterday so am lookin forward to my 350g tomorrow!! ohh how exciting! am glad you all understand my excitement as nobody else does!! haha

Hope everybody is well,

kirk


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

tired tired tired.. today i am officially feeling the diet! its like a feeling of self emptiness with lack of interest to do anything that involves moving! haha no its not that bad but by this time of night am ready for bed..am on high carb day today so i think all the extra carbs have tired me out! haha today i trained back in the morning and had a gr8 workout went heavier today and did much less exercises than wed. more compound movements. In the afternoon i did 40mins treadmill incline 7 speed 3.7..

I weighed in at 232 so i have dropped 5pound in the last 12days or so which am happy about.. the show is 13 weeks yesterday so all is looking promising!

lat pull 35kg, 45kg,55kg,65kg,75kg,85 x 10reps

chins 4 sets assisted x 10reps

Bent fwd Rows Bbell 100kg, 110kg, 120kg x 12/10reps

Tbar Rows BBell 100kg, 120kg, 130kg

Seated Row 80kg 90kg,100kg x 10reps

Hope everyone is well,

Kirk


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

kirkelliott said:


> defo ..its good first time round as your going intothe show blind!!!yeah its very addictive babe i love it! carnt wait to get back up there! leg training took time to fall in love with but my legs have come on so much since i really pushed myself! good luck with the bulking its the fun part! what show are u looking at doing? x


TBH I am looking forward to the second comp so much more, i know what to expect, I know when my body starts to come in and I know what I have to improve upon!

Yeah am looking forward to bulking and putting the winter layer on!

Next year I will mostly be doing all the comps i can, just to get some more experience under my belt, so will need to stay in comp nick for a few weeks! Will prolly start off with NABBA Pro AM Midlands in early May.

Hey 5lbs is pretty good going for under 2 weeks...so what are you training today?


----------



## boxer dog (Jul 16, 2010)

Journal's looking good mate, enjoying the read.

What you having for breakfast on your low carb days? Are you wanting to sleep more as well because of the carb cycling?

Simon


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

Kate1976 said:


> TBH I am looking forward to the second comp so much more, i know what to expect, I know when my body starts to come in and I know what I have to improve upon!
> 
> Yeah am looking forward to bulking and putting the winter layer on!
> 
> ...


yeah i no what u mean much easier the second time round and when u get to no how ur body adapts to things .. well early may will sure give you enough time to add some mass :tongue:

I trained shoulders traps and abs today plus 40mins cardio earlier this evening.. on 170g carbs today feelin ok as yesterday i took in 350g..

Shoulder Press 10kg, 12.5kg, 20kg, 22.5kg, 25kg, 27.5kg, 30kg, 30kg x 15reps

Anterior raises 10kg, 12.5kg, 12.5kg x 15reps

High Rope Pulls 35kg, 40kg , 40kg, 40kg x 15 reps rest/pause

Bent fwd Raises 17.5kg, 20kg, 20kg x 15reps

Lateral Raises 10kg x 20 4 sets

Partial Lateral Raises 7.5kg x 40 2 sets

Behind body bbell Shrugs 50kg, 55g, 60kg, 60kg x 15

Upright Rows 30kg, 35kg, 40kg x 15

DB Shrugs 20kg, 22.5kg, 25kg, 27.5kg, 30kg, 30kg x 15

Leg Raises x 4 Crunches 4 sets x 15reps Stick Twists 2sets x 50reps

So today i trained high Reps and got great pumps. am loving the high rope pulls for a super pump! wow! Tomorrow am just doing cardio and will have a 150g carb day.. So far so good new pics on friday :cool2:


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

boxer dog said:


> Journal's looking good mate, enjoying the read.
> 
> What you having for breakfast on your low carb days? Are you wanting to sleep more as well because of the carb cycling?
> 
> Simon


I have 80g oats (50gcarbs) mate and try to have them all 150/170 in first 4 meals.. I don't use a pro recover after training and if am doing a pm training session i split the rice into smaller portions and into more meals to allow me energy to train pm.

230g Brown rice cooked weight is 100g carbs

so after my 50g of carbs for breakfast i have 100g left to play with (230g Rice)

I am tired due to lots of work and yeah i did a fair few low/medium carb days recently and my body is not yet use to carbs lower than 350g per day.. so less carbs plus cardio is tiring me out mate =] Yesterdays high carb day tho has sure made my muscles full today! :thumbup1:


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

nice journal mate u look like rob terry the tna wrestler in ur avi


----------



## micky07 (Jul 23, 2009)

Get some pics up matey. :thumbup1:


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

x2^ good luck as well bud


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

kirkelliott said:


> yeah i no what u mean much easier the second time round and when u get to no how ur body adapts to things .. well early may will sure give you enough time to add some mass :tongue:
> 
> I trained shoulders traps and abs today plus 40mins cardio earlier this evening.. on 170g carbs today feelin ok as yesterday i took in 350g..
> 
> So far so good new pics on friday :cool2:


I hope so.....can't wait to start eating 

I love working shoulders too...what 1 exercise would you recommend for building shoulder caps? Gotta love carb fuelled lifting sessions!

Oh new pics


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

Kate1976 said:


> I hope so.....can't wait to start eating
> 
> I love working shoulders too...what 1 exercise would you recommend for building shoulder caps? Gotta love carb fuelled lifting sessions!
> 
> Oh new pics


I recommened any pressing movement ( military press shoulder press with db, barbell, standing and seated with a full range of movement).. I see to many 'tough guys' at the gym lifting 45kg+ with only half a range of movement and bringing the Dbell down only a few inches! hence why there shoulders are sloping forward when they relax and have no posterior delts!!

Yes Carb fuelled sessions are awsome and tomorrow will be another one!

I carnt multiqoute ? how do you do it ! ?

Laurie G - cheers man hope ur well

Mick07 - Yes mate I will get the pics up on friday and i want some deep muscle work done next week my man!

M14rky - yes mate i do a little! good arrows mate! :tongue:


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

alrite folks how is everyone?

Had a busy day today trained am hams and cardio and pm back volume training! feeling big full and much leaner already! 350g carbs today so a high day and the food is more than welcome.. saying that the diet has leveled out and the low days are not as bad as in the first week or so.. am 230 pounds so 7 pounds i have lost so far and my gym buddie si has made a few promising comments which keeps me motivated! cheers big man, its always good when people see changes and make a positive comment ( and negative .. i am thick skinned! )

So in the morning i did 10mins treadmill to warm up leve 3.7 incline 7 then jumped off and did some hams stretching for 3-4 mins then jumped back on for 2 mins same settings.. i find this is great for warming me up.. this morning i used a two sets of triple drop sets for leg extensions to stimulate the muscles and get a huuuuge pump. I find i get super pumps in hamstrings by slowly extending the hamstring and then squeezing for a second on the peak contraction.. It usually takes me 2 mins to recover in between sets after drops as my legs feel sick.. (not as in 'sick' - awsome) as in sick uuurgh!! ! haha

1. Hams - lying leg curls - warm up set 10kg x 20 wu 2 15kg x 20

lying Leg curl triple drop sets x 2. - 35kg x 12 - drop 30kg x 12 drop 25kg x 12 (2mins rest)

2. Stiff leg deadlift with db - 20kg, 22.5kg, 25kg, 27.5kg, 30kg, 30kg x 15 (30 secs rest)

3. Good mornings - 35kg, 40kg, 40kg x 15

4. Lying Curls x 2sets - 25kg x 30 reps

I then finished this off with 20mins stepper ( life fitness) resistance 10 speed 5.7.. Sweating like crrazy after this and panting like mad! Defibrilator at the ready!!!

Tonight i did my volume back session which i was looking forward to after the success i felt after last weeks session !! Again mostly shaping exercises hitting the back from different angles as i use my heavy day for the compounds.. All 12-15reps tonight with 30-45 secs rest in between sets..

Lat pulldown Wide Grip - 35kg, 45kg, 55kg, 60kg, 65kg x 15reps

Underhand nautilus pulls - 40kg, 45kg,45kg x 15/12reps

Close grip pull Down - 50kg 55kg, 55kg, 55kg x 15reps

One arm seated Rows - 60kg,65kg, 65kg x 12reps

Bent Forward Rows - 80kg, 85kg, 85kg x 12reps slow and squeeze at peak contraction

One arm standing Db Rows - 37.5kg x 15reps, 40kg, 42.5kg x 12 reps

Hyper extensions - free weight - fst - 5 - 30secs rest x 15reps

Afterwards I looked at some music i could possibly use for my routine and will be going into more depth with this on saturday after a sit down with a friend..ALL GOOD .. hope every1 is well

Kirk =]


----------



## micky07 (Jul 23, 2009)

Come on big Kirk, it's like a church in here!


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

micky07 said:


> Come on big Kirk, it's like a church in here!


quiet like a church big louey".. gonna be needin ur hands monday mate legs are real sore after a big quad session yesterday..

Yesterday was 170g carb day and I trained quads and Calves..

I start off every leg workout with 10mins seated bike to warm up then jump off and do some stretching and then jump back on for a few mins..

1. Leg Extensions 20kg, 25kg, 39kg, 35kg x 15 reps

2. Hack Squate 140kg x 12 reps 150kg x 12 reps, 160kg, 165kgx 10reps

3. Leg extensions 240kg, 320kg, 360kg x 15reps

4. Front squats 80kg, 90kg, 90kg x 15reps

5. lunges 12.5kg x 3 sets 12reps

1. Standing Calf Raises 65kg, 75kg, 85kg, 100kg x 15reps

2. Seated Raises 40kg, 45kg, 50kg, 55kg x 15reps

3. Calf Leg Press 52.5kg fst x 7 15/20reps (rest for 30secs)

went to watch inception last night ! bit of a matrix style fantasy to it and was thoroughbly enjoyable.. I am still half asleep as a write this after watching a few episodes of sparticus last night when i got back in.. chest and triceps today and if i can get a new charger i will also be gettin some pics took! :tongue:

Kirk


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

ok first up are some new pics of me and yes tilt your head for best results!!! muhahahaha ... :thumb:


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Deffo tightened up Kirky lad!


----------



## micky07 (Jul 23, 2009)

Comin in Kirkos.

P.S Do you know your hats on back to front.


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

*New Pics up on page 6*

well as u can see I have got a way to go but i have 12 weeks yesterday to do it! 3 months! so I have little doubt in my mind that I will not come in how i want! Yesterday was a low 170g day and was chest and triceps.. I used a lower rep range for this workout 8 reps for chest and went a little heavier than last week.. Triceps I kept it 15reps..

1. Incline Bench (8reps) 70kg, 80kg, 90kg, 95kg

2. Incline flies (8reps) 22.5kg, 25kg, 27.5kg, 27.5kg

3. Flat Bench (8reps) 80kg x 4 sets 45 secs rest

4. Cable Cross 25kg fst 7

Triceps

1. Rope pushdowns (15reps) 15kg x 4sets

2. Kickbacks (15reps) 10kg, 12.5kg, 15kg, 15kg

3. EZ Close Grip 30kg x 20reps x 4 sets

last night I went to a bbq and was bloody drueling over everything i couldnt have! proper sucks! but i pulled through and went home and hr after my proposed meal time and scoffed my 250g of plain chicken!! mmm dont u love it! today i woke and went for a 40min powerwalk down the road and back before breakfast at 8:10 and arrived back at 8:50 starvin... had 2 meals then hit the gym for heavy back day all 10 reps and biceps / abs.. Still low carb 170g and had my trusty nox pump and coffee..

1. Lat pull neutral grip 35kg, 45kg, 60kg, 70kg, 80kg

2. Deadlift (10reps) 100kg, 140kg, 160kg, 170kg

3. Bent Over Rows (10reps) 100kg, 110kg 110kg x 9 last set

4. Close grip Pulldown (slowly) 60kg, 70kg, 75kg (10reps)

5. Seated Rows Close grip (10reps) 69kg, 65kg, 65kg 30secs rest

Biceps

1. Hammer Curls (10reps) 15kg, 20kg, 25kg,

2. Machine Preacher Curls 20kg x 10 , 25kg x 6 drop set to 20kg x 6 rest pause x 2 sets

3. Ez Bar 20's 5 full curls, 5 lower, 5 upper, 5 full x 3 sets

4 x hanging raises 15reps, 3sets x 12reps versa crunch, 3 sets x 25reps stick twists

So thats that for today.. hope every one is well =]


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

micky07 said:


> Comin in Kirkos.
> 
> P.S Do you know your hats on back to front.


i didnt good spot mate! hope ur well chief! see u tuesday! :tongue:


----------



## muzzy2kuk (Jun 21, 2010)

Hey looking good man, hope u meet your targets! subscribed!


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

muzzy2kuk said:


> Hey looking good man, hope u meet your targets! subscribed!


cheers mate! hope ur well :thumb:


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Hey Kirk - looking good mr :thumb:

Yeah the food thing sucks, but its only for a limited amount of time and the end result is well worth it! Do you get a cheat/reward meal?

The leggings.....hmm well they seem to work as distracting attention..ehem :laugh:


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

Kate1976 said:


> Hey Kirk - looking good mr :thumb:
> 
> Yeah the food thing sucks, but its only for a limited amount of time and the end result is well worth it! Do you get a cheat/reward meal?
> 
> The leggings.....hmm well they seem to work as distracting attention..ehem :laugh:


erm yeah once a week i do normally mcdonalds as i love it! but thats about it! ahh are they skin tight! yeah i hate it when women are training! its the worst distraction possible in the gym! totally unfocuses me! hahaha stay away from my gym with the leggins!! muhahaha xx


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

kirkelliott said:


> erm yeah once a week i do normally mcdonalds as i love it! but thats about it! ahh are they skin tight! yeah i hate it when women are training! its the worst distraction possible in the gym! totally unfocuses me! hahaha stay away from my gym with the leggins!! muhahaha xx


Maccy D's!! Surel you can do better than that! 

Yeah they are fairly tight...don't pull that 'card' very often, just come in, train and then go home! But sometimes when someone is doing 16 sets of 5 reps on the leg extension I tend to 'unleash' them...lol!

Hope you had a good weekend ?


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

Kate1976 said:


> Maccy D's!! Surel you can do better than that!
> 
> Yeah they are fairly tight...don't pull that 'card' very often, just come in, train and then go home! But sometimes when someone is doing 16 sets of 5 reps on the leg extension I tend to 'unleash' them...lol!
> 
> Hope you had a good weekend ?


I could but I love the double cheese burgers... yeah i no just the type, staring into space and chatting in between sets! it aint a social !!! "ur neva gonna be mr. olympia sitting around, i've seen more life in a tramps vest", i say .. "mr. who"? they reply.. haha exactly and then they are the first to ask u a loads of stupid questions in between sets.. so i put on the out of breath face and stare at the floor!! 

weekend was great trained hard and relaxed! what u get up 2? anythin exciting?? xx


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

kirkelliott said:


> I could but I love the double cheese burgers... yeah i no just the type, staring into space and chatting in between sets! it aint a social !!! "ur neva gonna be mr. olympia sitting around, i've seen more life in a tramps vest", i say .. "mr. who"? they reply.. haha exactly and then they are the first to ask u a loads of stupid questions in between sets.. so i put on the out of breath face and stare at the floor!!
> 
> weekend was great trained hard and relaxed! what u get up 2? anythin exciting?? xx


Ok but how many do you have? 

What is it with people who bring phones into the gym...one of my pet peeves! Why.....you are there to work out surely?

My weekend was pretty relaxed ..no training, a bit of cardio, a smidge of eating! My friend won his first comp also...he looked mint and had worked his bits off, so it was well deserved!

Hams, calves and bis for me today  Gotta love gun day


----------



## boxer dog (Jul 16, 2010)

looking good dude but why no back shot?


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

boxer dog said:


> looking good dude but why no back shot?


good point!! am on it will get one up tomoz mate.. off to bed now will update on today (monday) in the mornin as am shattered..nite all


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

hey peeps, last few days been busy so not had time to sit at the comp! yesterday I did 40mins cardio (walking) before breakfast then after lunch i trained shoulders and used 8reps for all exercises..

1. shoulder press smith machine seated - 20kg, 25kg, 30kg, 30kg

2. Anterior Raises olympic bar - bar 30kg, 35kg, 40kg, 50kg

3. Bent fwd raises - 15kg, 20kg, 25kg, 25kg

4. Posterior cable posterior extensions (if thats what u call it) 10kg, 15kg, 15kg

5. fst 5 cable lateral raises 15kg x 5 sets

Traps

1.smith machine shrugs 80kg, 90kg, 100kg

2. Upright Row BBEll 30kg, 35kg, 40kg

3. Behind Back Upright BBEll Row 50kg, 55kg, 55kg

today i hit arms again supersetting exercises using 8 reps for most exercises -

1. Hammer Curls 15kg, 20kg, 25kg

2. Rope pushdowns 15kg, 20kg, 25kg

1. Preacher ez bar curls 20kg, 25kg, 30kg

2. Scull crushers - 30kg, 30kg, 30kg

1. Incline supination curls - 15kg, 20kg, 25kg

2. Close Grip Bench - 80kg, 85kg, 90kg

1. ez curls - 30kg, 35kg, 40kg

2. One arm reverse Pulldowns - 15kg, 20kg, 20kg

1. Biceps Overhead cable Curls (front dbl bicep) 15kg, 15kg, 15kg

2. Pushdowns - 20kg, 25kg, 30kg

This evening i did 40mins treadmill incline 7 and speed 3.7 then abs. They consisted of rope crunches, leg raises and ab crunch machine all 4 sets 15reps.. Yesterday was 170g carbs day today was 200g tomorrow back to 170g then thursday 350g.. Am just doin high days on a thursday now the rest alternating between 170g and 200g per day.. right off to bed as a goosed!! night all


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

evening all, last low carber today and all ready and prepared for my 350g high carb day tomorrow! really happy the way i am looking at the moment am a little flat due to low carbs but its definately coming along well! This morning i did the stepper.. its the life fitness, big mother!, and dam that thing is hard going! level 5 and i was bolloxed after 20 mins so i switched to the cross trainer for another 20mins and felt nothing even at level 15.. was like a stroll in the park!! That stepper is a serious mind blower and i was constanly fighting my mind in the battle to not give up.. " come on you pussy, don't give up" STOP KIRK YOUR KILLIN ME" was the role play i had goin on after the first 3 minutes! i have recently been reading about cutler and seth feroce, in mucular development, doing this for 40mins, twice daily! how?? how can u mentally drag your ass on this piece of kit day in day out, its pure torture! hell after 20mins and i was a sweaty, nakered, young man! 'blowing out of my ****' is probably the correct phrase to use in this circumstance!!

Evening called for another high volume back session. 20 reps for everything.

1. Neutral grip lat pull 35kg, 45kg, 50kg, 55kg

2. Underhand grip unilateral pulls 30kg, 30kg, 30kg

3. One arm seated rows 50kg, 55kg, 55kg

4. Close grip pulls 45kg, 55kg, 55kg

5. Standing rows 30kg, 30kg, 30kg

6. rope pulldowns straight arm 20kg ,20kg

1. Ham curls (15reps) 10kg, 15kg, 20kg, 25kg, 30kg x 10reps drop set 20kg x 10

(Dam, legs were sore after this one! superpumped)

2. stiff leg dbells(15reps) 17.gkg, 20kg, 22.5kg, 25kg, 30kg

3. Standing curls (15reps) 10kg, 10kg, 10kg

4. Hyperextensions x 5 free weight (15reps)

lots of reps done tonight! my back is sore but thanks to mick07 my back was loosened up from some deep muscle theraphy yesterday.. ( =] cheers bro) Tomorrow is just cardio on the tredmill and lots of relaxing and eating.. i will post some back pics asap! will take them on friday and have them on by tea time! i feelin super motivated at the mo and looking at music to use for the routine.. its tough, as i want to get this part spot on.. all ideas welcome!

Got a few emails from people asking what supplement companies i use.. mainly cnp and powerbeck. I did use ultralife glutamine and creatine as it was formerly dorians..I also like dorians new range nox pump but will try powerbecks nitric oxide when i have finished my last few sachets.. reasoning behind this is mainly price as, tallying all the supplements up, i spend a fortune and am trying to be a little more shrewd with the cash and have heard great reports from powerbeck users!

hope all is well with everyone,

kirk

hope everyone is well.


----------



## boxer dog (Jul 16, 2010)

For the music get the terminator 2 theme on! or the theme from Blade!

Enjoy the carbs today!


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

boxer dog said:


> For the music get the terminator 2 theme on! or the theme from Blade!
> 
> Enjoy the carbs today!


not a bad shout pal! i have enjoyed them immencely today! gonna have a catch up on sparticus tonight and maybe start the stike back series i recorded! carn't beat a good couch session !! :cool2:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Just checking in bud, seems to be going well for you:thumb:

You have some mega workouts, that arm workout looks pretty brutal and a little

too long for me

Why the high reps on back?? I assume you respond better to higher reps on back.

May give it a go myself, never gone above 12 reps tbh, although do partake in super setting

which is basically high repping with a different slant.

Keep it up:thumbup1:


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Just checking in bud, seems to be going well for you:thumb:
> 
> You have some mega workouts, that arm workout looks pretty brutal and a little
> 
> ...


yes mate i do enjoy pushing my boundaries! I do a high volume day on back midweek and a heavy compound lower rep day at the weekend.. am ony doing this to bring some more detail into my back leading up to the show... the pumps are increadible, u must give it a bash! yeah supersetting is a good method .. i also favour forced, partial and rest/pauses reps incorporated in my workouts! they have defo worked well for me on certain bodyparts! glad ur well pal


----------



## micky07 (Jul 23, 2009)

Come on Kirkos, get some info on here.:laugh:


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

micky07 said:


> Come on Kirkos, get some info on here.:laugh:


sorry mate, been busy with a few things and not had a chance to get on to the computer.. well i got the new blackberry on friday and for a minimal amount of i money got extra 600 minutes! 

on the training front things have been going to plan. Friday my normal focused routine was disrupted by going to town shopping and not getting home till 4 which meant training quads when the gym is busy. Plus i find it hard to get tunnel vision motivation after 4pm . On quad day I prefer to get up focus on the sesison ahead have a couple of meals then smash it.. So anyways armed with a new blackberry, yes i am happy with my gadget as you can tell, I got down the gym and ended up nailing a good session. No cardio on friday as dont do it on leg day..

*Friday*

10min bike warm up

1. Leg extensions - 20kg,25kg, 30kg, 35kg x 15reps

2. Hack Squats - 150kg, 155kg, 160kg, 170kg x 10reps

3. Leg Press triple Drop- 360kg (15reps)-drop 280kg (12reps)-drop 240kg (10r)

4. Front squats - 90kg, 95kg, 95kg x 15reps

5. Leg extensions - fst5 25kg (12reps)

*Saturday*

sat i trained early after breakfast and hit chest and triceps. Did abs afterwards rope crunches x 4, leg raises x 4 and ab machine x 4 all 15reps. I did 45 mins cardio in the afernoon incline 7.5 speed 3.9. Sweated like a beast!

1. Incline press - 70kg, 80kg, 90kg, 90kg (10reps)

2. Incline Flies - 20kg, 25kg, 25kg, 25kg (10reps)

3. Flat Bench - 70kg, 80kg, 90kg (10reps)

4. Pec deck - fst 7 65kg (12reps)

1. Rope Pushdowns - 25kg, 30kg, 35kg, 35kg (10reps)

2. DB Kickbacks - 10kg, 10kg, 10kg, 10kg x (10reps) 30 secs rest

3. One arm reverse pulldowns - 15kg, 20kg, 20kg, 20kg (10reps)

*Sunday*

SO on to today. Again trained early this morning and hit back compound movements heavy. In the afternoon treadmill 7.5 incline speed 3.9 for 45mins.

1. Lat pulldown wide grip 35kg, 45kg, 60kg, 80kg (10reps) 100kg (8reps)

2. Chins - 3 sets of 10reps assisted

3. Bent fwr Rows 100kg, 110kg, 120kg, 130kg x (10reps)

4. T-bar Rows - 100kg, 120kg, 130kg (10reps)

So that was today am now up to date with my logs! and am comin in ooooh yes i am now..taking pics tomorrow so will be posting in the eveing on my log here. hope everybody is well :thumb:


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

oi oi, just in from another hardcore session of shoulders, traps and abs! I did cardio this morning 45mins at a speed of 3.5 incline 7.5. Not as fast today all my body felt stiff upon waking, well not all my body, but anyways.. took it a little easier..My lower left trapezius was also very sore when i woke and i realised i had trapped a nerve whilst sleeping! yes whilst doing nothing!! by tea time this had gone as they do! Reminds me, a few months ago i got a trapped nerve in my left deltoid which literally paralaysed my left side. Changing from first to second need the right hand assistance! and that lasted 3 days! then dissappeared! Fkin annoying and impossible to prevent ..

Anways i digress, Tonight shoulders and traps 10reps for each exercise incorporating compound and isolation movements.. felt v strong today!

1. Shoulder db press 12.5kg, 17.5kg, 27.5kg, 35kg, 40kg (10reps)

2. Anterior ez bar raises 10kg, 15kg, 17.5kg (10reps)

3. Seated high rope pulls 30kg, 35kg, 45kg, 50kg (10reps)

4. posterior cable extensions 15kg, 15kg, 15kg (10reps)

5. Fst-7 DB lateral raises 12.5kg, 15kg, 17.5kg x 5 ( 10reps)

Traps

1. Behind body shrugs bbell 40kg, 50kg, 50kg, 50kg (10reps)

2. Upright Cable Rows 30kg, 35kg, 40kg, 40kg (10reps)

3. Db Shrugs fst6 20sec rest 22.5kg,25kg, 27.5kg, 32.5kg, 35kg, 35kg (15reps)

Leg raises 12 reps x 4, Rope crunches 20reps x 4, Decline crunches 12rpes x 3

Side Raises (hyperextension machine) 3 sets 12reps

Job done! quads tomorrow and pics! yes yes i will update as have full day of work!

Hope you all are well,

Kirk


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

just a quick update.. all is going well busy at the moment with work and few other things so carnt write full update.. need to refuel the shopping at asda now! training is going well, no injuries and feeling good! full update tomorrow

kirk


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

had a weekend off this weekend and have been in newcastle.. defo feel ready to start 2 cardio sessions tomoz! :thumb:

Hope every1 is well

kirk


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

howdy all,

10 weeks to go and am starting 2 cardio sessions per day now of 45 mins each on treadmill at the mo then stepper nearer the time..(as it scares me!)

trained back today but lower back seems sore which is my psoas muscle being tight! got my mate to release it so should be back to nnormal soon..i suffer with this from time to time :cursing: so didnt go too heavy just high reps meduim weight.. also no ab work due to this ..i do like my volume sessions after starting them a few weeks ago! went a lil something like this :

lat pull down wide 15reps 35kg, 45kg, 55kg, 60kg, 65kg

standing rows 12reps 15kg, 20kg,25kg, 25kg

close grip pulldowns 15reps 45kg, 50kg, 55kg, 55kg

bent fward rows (only 2 sets due to lower back pains) 60kg, 80kg 12reps

db pullovers fst7 12reps 20kg, 25kg x 6sets 30secs rest

had a great weekend with my mates in newcastle who am have not seen for a while  now am back in the zone after a weekend off...

lets do this!!


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

well thanks to my main physio/ massuese mick I am feelin better now after a painful start to the day and poor sleep! was up doing cardio before breaki for 45 mins on treadmill incline 7.5 speed 3.7. Mick worked on me in the morning for a short while and then again before training..

I now weigh 224 pounds so am losing well!

180g carbs today 350g protein around 50g fats..

Trained shoulders 8rep week this week.. Felt v strong and was satisfied with my workout!

1. Bbell press standing 40kg, 60kg, 65kg, 66.25kg

2. Bent fwd raises 20kg, 25kg, 30kg

3. Seated high rope pulls 50kg, 60kg, 70kg, 80kg

4. Anterior dbell raises 20kg, 25kg, 30kg

5. Lateral Raises 20kg, 20kg, 20kg, 20kg

Traps

1. Behind Back Shrugs BBell 20kg, 25kg, 25kg, 25kg

2. DB shrugs 20kg, 30kg, 40kg, 40kg - slow reps

3. Upright Rows BBell 30kg, 40kg, 40kg, 40kg

4 x leg raises 15reps, lying crunches 3 x 15, ball crunches 3 x 20reps

2sets x 50reps stick twists

After the workout mick worked on my legs and upper back, which this time we feel was causing the tightness in my lower back! its amazing the release when that elbows breaks into the fibres!! 

Tonight i did another 45mins cardio level 3.9 inlince 7.5.. New shoes equals sore feet! might have to revert back to the old ones and break these in whilst doing weights! Arms tomorrow and again 2 x 45 min cardio session!

Love it :tongue:


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

just in from 45min powerwalk in the freezing cold! and am sweating like a banshee! awsome! thats 2 sessions am and pm this morning was on treadmill before breakfast..

215g carbs today 35o protein 50 fats,.. trained arms using 8 reps again and seperated triceps and biceps as i have been supersetting for last few weeks..

1. Triceps pushdowns 25kg, 30kg, 35kg, 40kg

2. Close grip bench 80kg, 90kg, 95kg

3. rope pushdowns 20kg, 25kg, 30kg

4. One arm rev grip pushdowns 15kg, 20kg, 20kg

5. Scullcrushers 25kg, 30kg, 35kg

Biceps

1. reacher curl machine 60kg, 70kg, 80kg, 85kg

2. Spider curls 10kg, 15kg, 15kg

3. Hammer curls 20kg, 25kg, 25kg

4. Ez Bar Curls 30kg, 35kg, 35kg

4 x 13 leg raises and ab machine seated 3 x 60kg

Quads tomorrow at 10:30hrs after meal 1 & 2

Hams & Calves 19:00 hrs followed by light cardio..

Feelin happy everythin goin well!

night all


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

evening all,

spoke with 'the beast' shaun watson today who will be keepin an eye on my diet which is a big plus as he gets in great shape! stickin with the cycling but am doing 200low 300med and 400high so he has pushed my carbs up a little! 

trained legs 8reps today quads A.M Hams Calves P.M Didnt have the best work out, on quads, as my tendonitis in my left knee come on strong with heavy weight! i was doin 500kg not so long ago now am stuck with 340kg! rhuarb! i do think it has a lot to do with my footwear so next month osomix boots on order!

Leg extension 20kg, 30kg, 35kg, 40kg, 45kg,

Squats 100kg, 140kg, 150kg

Leg press 320kg, 330kg, 340kg

Hack Squats 120kg, 140kg, 150kg - pleasing!

Lunges with db 15kg, 17.5kg 20kg

P.M Hams and calves.. this workout was rapid as i had haf an hr to do it! was pumped azz!

Stiff legs 100kg, 110kg, 120kg

One leg standing curls 15kg, 17.5kg, 17.5kg

Ham curls 20kg, 25kg, 30kg, 30kg

Standing raises 60kg, 70kg, 90kg, 100kg

Calf Leg Press 120kg, 120kg, 120kg, 120kg, 120kg

Seated 40kg, 45kg, 50kg 55kg

Awsome workout! oh how a.m and pm contrasted! might be the 2000mg of glucosamine i swallowed in between them! was 200g carbs today 300 tomoz! :beer:


----------



## micky07 (Jul 23, 2009)

Doing well mate, see you monday for some more muscle therapy. :thumb:


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

am now 220pounds so losing well ! am tired out tho and have a few things going on at the mo so stressed out and not entirely in computer mode!!

8 weeks and counting i will get some new snaps up soon

kirk


----------



## boxer dog (Jul 16, 2010)

Kirk

why no updates? someone told me you'd quit the gym and were teaching salsa and tango classes in the local church instead?


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

not sure how i missed this thread, looking good dude! All the best!


----------



## micky07 (Jul 23, 2009)

Come on Louis, its like a church in here.


----------



## micky07 (Jul 23, 2009)

I saw Kirk today, looking well mate, coming in very nicely with a really well proportioned physique. Also told him to get some updates on here.


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

holla!! am back...ok ok ur saying where has this guy been??? right.. well so much has happened in the last 6 weeks.. firstly i left my girlfriend and had those personal issues to deal with.. and the big one... I am opening a sports supplement/ mma clothing/ sports massage shop next friday 2st october!! its called ProMuscle Products located 280 Church Street Blackpool...

The shop will be stocking ALL major brands including Bsn, Usn, Phd, Usp Labs,Sci - Mentor, Met-rx, Cnp, Powerbeck and other brands.. We also be stocking mma clothing and products such as Tapout, primal plus more;powerbands - as wore by david beckham and jay cutler.. tanning items and sports massage in house! Full diet plans are availabe and training programmes to suit specific needs.. We have car parking spaces for 4 cars so pop by at anytime if ur in the area!!

my diet is going real well am sitting pretty at 216 pounds and lean! glutes are on thier way through..carb cycling still 200g, 300g, 400g with a constant protein on 350g and fats 50g through almonds.. all protein is fish and carbs b rice and oats...

hitting 2 hrs cardio split up into morning and night and training abs 6 days per week .. and arms twice per week.. still following a lower rep heavy weight week, followed by a medium week then high rep(drop set, forced rep week etc)..

will try my best to keep regular posts now i have done most of the hard work setting it all up!

wish me luck

Kirk


----------



## micky07 (Jul 23, 2009)

All the best Kirk :thumbup1:


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)




----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

Night before the central britain 2010


----------

